
Twitter launches new API as it tries to make amends with third-party developers - nthitz
https://www.theverge.com/2020/8/12/21364644/twitter-api-v2-new-access-tiers-developer-portal-support-developers
======
apacheCamel
>There’s also access to a real-time tweet stream, rather than forcing third
parties to wait before serving new tweets.

This is pretty cool. I really wasn't into the development world whenever their
V1 came out but I never really understood why they were so willing to kill it
off. Twitter is such an interesting beast but I am glad they are bringing it
back with some cool features.

